# Are YOU addicted to jeans??



## SassyAuburn (Aug 7, 2011)

This weekend was jam packed full of "honey-do" things... except I was the honey and I was the one doing all the tasks!  As I started doing load after load of laundry for myself, I realized I have A LOT of jeans. And not just one style either. MANY styles. And many, many different brands. The final verdict came in at about 33 pairs.... including wide legged, flared, boot cut, straight legged, skinny and jeggings. That number doesn't include denim shorts or capris either.

So I'm going to gracefully chalk this up to a small jeans addiction  (gulp) and be wary of future purchases.

Granted, I don't work outside of the house, and if I do have a "meeting" with someone outside of the house, it's usually on a dressy casual basis and I wear a very nice pair of super dark denims with a nice top.

I'm going to turn the question to you:  Do you love jeans as much as me?  How many pairs do you own?  And if jeans aren't your weak spot, what clothing item is your guilty pleasure??  (shoes/boots don't count!)


----------



## janetgriselle (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't own a lot of jeans, I think I own like 5-6 pairs, but that's way more than I have of any other kind of pants. I'd say probably my addiction is skirts. I have so many skirts and unfortunately I have lots of skirts that don't go with my shirts hahaha. I'm working on that issue though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh I envy you. I have about 2 skirts and that's it. I never like the way they fit me &amp; I find it a headache to try and match them with tops and shoes as well.

Since I don't work outside of the home, skirts always seem too dressy for the appts and errands I have to do during the day. I miss dressing up for work some days. Then there are others where you couldn't PAY me to squeeze into a pair of support hose AT ALL!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 10, 2011)

right before I joined MUT I was totally on a true religion/citizens of humanity/7 for all mankind/juicy jeans kick.  I bought like 15-20 pairs.  Now my new obsession is makeup lol I really don't buy clothes anymore


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 11, 2011)

I




Seven's

I



Joe's


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I
> 
> ...


Okay, I've never heard of either of those.  Gotta do some research.....


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow- 33??? I have 16 pairs! But they are really fun to shop for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 15, 2011)

I have 5 pairs too, but only wear one or two. jeans feel so uncomfortable to me.. mostly cuz i sit all day. err.

I've recently purchased some 6 ties. before, i used to buy them for my bf...but now i buy it for myself.

so, i've become a tie addict!!!! aaaaah.









> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't own a lot of jeans, I think I own like 5-6 pairs, but that's way more than I have of any other kind of pants. I'd say probably my addiction is skirts. I have so many skirts and unfortunately I have lots of skirts that don't go with my shirts hahaha. I'm working on that issue though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 16, 2011)

Not addicted but I do like jeans. I own about 8.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2011)

Not addicted, i own 4, but i do wear them very often.


----------



## BombDiggity (Aug 18, 2011)

Honestly, I hate wearing jeans. I only wear them to work because if I'm walking around the shop I dont want to cut my legs on steel that might be poking out from somwhere.. If I could I'd wear tights everyday.. I have like 10 pairs of tights, all black except one grey pair.. Capri and full legs. They're so comfy and they look great =)

Outside work I only wear one pair of jeans from a store called Garage.. They're ok. I have some Rock and Republics and True Religions.. But I never wear them lol


----------



## Hana (Aug 19, 2011)

I really don't like jeans :/

In general I prefer skirts and dresses over pants. But I own some shorts made of soft fabric.

I don't like wearing belts, or sitting down and worry about that everybody can see my underwear. Or worse!

Besides I feel like everybody is staring at my bottom, because they are so tight. And I don't like it.

I own 2 pairs of jeans and ~15 skirts. But I don't call this an addiction, I call it a passion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 20, 2011)

I wear jeans almost everyday, unless I put on slacks or something to go out to dinner. I dont have a ton, actually most are the wrong size, I recently bought a few b/c I lost a lot of weight. So I have my fat jeans, my jeans when I was too skinny, and the ones I wear now. I wear dresses only for certain occasions, I used to dress up more when I was younger. Even when it's really hot I wear jeans. If I take a walk or will be out in the heat all day I wear shorts, but they annoy me.


----------



## meliachanoine (Aug 27, 2011)

Get a pair of abercrombie jeans. I love them so much...mainly because we have to wear them at work so I have numerous pairs.


----------

